# Sawed Tree Bleeding Orange



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Within a few feet of the trunk, when I felled it, this orange staining bled over the cut.

Have searched but can't seem to find anything on this. And it's mainly closer to the base.

The tree looked to have ash bark (lifting away in sheets from eab) but the tree species could be something similar, don't know what...

Was going to post a pic although now its covered in snow - should have been quicker with the camera.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

artinall said:


> Within a few feet of the trunk, when I felled it, this orange staining bled over the cut.
> 
> Have searched but can't seem to find anything on this. And it's mainly closer to the base.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a box elder. But they usually have red liquid. You can I'd them easily. Thier leaves look like poison ivy, and thier branches are always green at the end-all the branches. Many a logger has had a mini stroke thinking they just cut thier leg off while cutting down a box elder tree! 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

t.carpenter00 said:


> Sounds like a box elder. But they usually have red liquid. You can I'd them easily. Thier leaves look like poison ivy, and thier branches are always green at the end-all the branches. Many a logger has had a mini stroke thinking they just cut thier leg off while cutting down a box elder tree!
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


 Could be, in fact if you look at that bark (ash-similar to me) I can almost see eab holes in this pic at http://forestry.ohiodnr.gov/boxelder (end of page.)

Though I'm not sure if eab attacks these, I saw the holes and squiggly trail marks on my bleeder.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

...Going by that description in the link page, this timber was exactly that -- twisty/separating/leaning. 

Leaning one way, cantilevered high the other -- the tree wanted to fall backwards, opposite the hinge. I had taken it down to next to nothing on the inside remainder, and then walloped it with shims.


----------



## t.carpenter00 (Jan 28, 2018)

artinall said:


> ...Going by that description in the link page, this timber was exactly that -- twisty/separating/leaning.
> 
> Leaning one way, cantilevered high the other -- the tree wanted to fall backwards, opposite the hinge. I had taken it down to next to nothing on the inside remainder, and then walloped it with shims.


Cool! 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

there are no tall trees to fell down here in Texas, that's something I miss about the northeast.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

AustinDB said:


> there are no tall trees to fell down here in Texas, that's something I miss about the northeast.


You can get some decent sized trees on the old pecan farms. Also cottonwood along streams.

Maybe try Zilker park...


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

hdavis said:


> Maybe try Zilker park...


 yes, but I don't want to go to jail and I'm pretty sure there are people in Austin who would kill me for cutting down a large tree. 

Interesting story about the oldest tree in Austin dating back to the native american's and a crazy person who tried to kill it. I'm going to try and get a few nuts from it next year and see if they will grow. 
-> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_Oak_(Austin,_Texas)


----------



## onmywayup (Aug 18, 2012)

AustinDB said:


> yes, but I don't want to go to jail and I'm pretty sure there are people in Austin who would kill me for cutting down a large tree.
> 
> Interesting story about the oldest tree in Austin dating back to the native american's and a crazy person who tried to kill it. I'm going to try and get a few nuts from it next year and see if they will grow.
> -> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Treaty_Oak_(Austin,_Texas)


There was a fascinating episode of the podcast "Criminal" about that tree and that particular nut job who tried to kill it. Good listening if anyone cares to look it up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Here it is... (dried now, after the snow)


----------

